# Looking for a game in Toronto



## Ion (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking to join a game somewhere in the Toronto area.  I've been here over a year now, it's time to start gaming again.

I'm most familiar with D&D 3.5 and Savage Worlds, but I'm not too particular.

If you've got a spot for me, or are interested in putting a game together, reply here, or send me an e-mail at ion.rad@gmail.com


----------



## Ladybam (Jun 25, 2009)

There is a Monday nite LFR RGA 4e DnD game at 401 games.  Yonge and Gerrard.  401 Games RPGA : Event Overview


----------

